# Joined the big butt club!!



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

With the hosepipe ban still in force here I decided to join the big butt club. Should knock the water bill down abit also being on a meter.

I used a gutter mate filter/diverter and will also be putting the fine mesh insert in this too. Pipe run along the side of the garage and then down along to the front where I have a 1000L IBC tank.

Just need to get the adaptors for the front of the tank and pray for some rain!
I plan to filter the outlet of the tank but the options so far are abit too expensive for right now.

and the pics.....


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

A water butt as the main catch tank will capture most of the debri before filling the main tank :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

dennis said:


> A water butt as the main catch tank will capture most of the debri before filling the main tank :thumb:


This is a really good idea tbh, see my system:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=261919

Or you'll end up with a lot of crap in the IBC tank, with two tanks before the final ibc is really clear...

Re fittings try:

www.cpp-lm.com

These are top quality and should last forever....

Good luck and enjoy :thumb:


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

The filter/diverter should do away with the need for an extra butt. The diverter has a basket that catches large debris and an extra finer mesh that is added. Time will tell!.

with the setup being sealed if the tank fills to capacity the water will continue to flow and out the down pipe. No need for an overflow on the tank.


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

-Simon- said:


> Re fittings try:
> 
> www.cpp-lm.com
> 
> ...


Cheers bud, I had been looking at these since your post, do look good.:thumb:

The diverter. I will be adding the extra mesh to it :

http://www.recycleworks.co.uk/the-guttermate-rain-diverter-and-filter-pr-16651.html

Fine mesh insert:
http://www.guttermate.co.uk/shop/spares-and-accessories


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

DaveDesign said:


> Cheers bud, I had been looking at these since your post, do look good.:thumb:
> 
> The diverter. I will be adding the extra mesh to it :
> 
> ...


These do look good, but I think you will be surprised how often you will need to clear the filter as a lot of muck will be washed off the roof. The idea of at least one pre-tank is that it doesn't interrupt the flow too much, and anything heavy drops straight to the bottom. My first tank is full of grit from the concrete tiles, which I think would clog the fine mesh very quickly...

You could easily stick a small one behind the IBC tank, or even use a down pipe with a screw cap at the bottom, the rain flows in fills up the down pipe, and then out into the IBC, anything heavy will fall to the bottom of the down pipe which you can easily empty every now and then...

Had you thought about wrapping the tank?

Lots of options but sure you'll enjoy using the manor from heaven :lol:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

How much was that butt? I think I wont use as much water as those huge butts but thinking of something smaller as I read on here. But is there a sure fire way of filtering the water before it goes to the tank as sure enough cleaning the car and using a PW with dirty water isnt good is it?


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

I paid £45 delivered for the 1000L. There are 600L IBC tanks but unsure how often they apear on ebay.

I did toy with the idea of using a pond filter but i doubted this would work unless the water was pumped through it.

Iv'e opted for filtering pre tank as best i can then will run an inline filter off the tank when money permits.
From the little rain we've had since setting up the tank water looks good.


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Thinking of this as a post tank filter

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Inline-Wa...K_BOI_FarmingEquipment_RL&hash=item3f067ddb7c


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

-Simon- said:


> These do look good, but I think you will be surprised how often you will need to clear the filter as a lot of muck will be washed off the roof. The idea of at least one pre-tank is that it doesn't interrupt the flow too much, and anything heavy drops straight to the bottom. My first tank is full of grit from the concrete tiles, which I think would clog the fine mesh very quickly...
> 
> You could easily stick a small one behind the IBC tank, or even use a down pipe with a screw cap at the bottom, the rain flows in fills up the down pipe, and then out into the IBC, anything heavy will fall to the bottom of the down pipe which you can easily empty every now and then...
> 
> ...


Thinking along the lines of wrapping the tank with the insulated type jackets, might help stop freezing during the winter, not too concerned about it going green as it is stored in the garage out of the sun.

Good point about the fine mesh blocking quickly. Guess im going to have to suck it and see. Not 100% impressed by the gutter mate and already sent them an email regarding it. Feel a google sesion coming on to see what type of filtering the large scale harvesting setups have.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

DaveDesign said:


> Thinking along the lines of wrapping the tank with the insulated type jackets, might help stop freezing during the winter, not too concerned about it going green as it is stored in the garage out of the sun.
> 
> Good point about the fine mesh blocking quickly. Guess im going to have to suck it and see. Not 100% impressed by the gutter mate and already sent them an email regarding it. Feel a google sesion coming on to see what type of filtering the large scale harvesting setups have.


Yep, see how it goes...all I can say is my main tank is sweet and clean :thumb:


----------

